# Sun Shine Day Dream



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2013)

Under my husband's request that I get off of my brooding butt and do something 'productive', (pregnancy is not enough productive enough for him, I tried that.) I decided to write a novel. Now as proud of my writing capabilities as I am, he is not. So I ask you to fire away at all my posts, make me grovel, I only thrive under scrutiny. Now this is my attempt to crawl out from under his shadow, and make flight myself, as he is a published author with all kinds of accolades that I for that most part refuse to pronounce let alone write. My identity is also to remain anonymous. I have a very colorful past, and with that comes unsavory LSD burnt out stalker types....mmmmkay. So lend me your eyes, your opinions, and your judgements.


   Yours Unruly,

Victoria Brooks (not really my real name...how horrid)


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 7, 2013)

I recommend finding a group to critique your piece. There are a few online groups on WF. (Ill leave the link at the bottom.) Beyond that, as Rick Riordan put, its 10% and 90% editing. Being published often means you're in the top 2% of writers in general, so I can see how to him it may have flaws. The best advice I could give is to ask question when you have them and seek answers when you need them. Beyond that, read up on your favorite authors and keep editing. WF has a very deep and knowledgeable group of people that are happy to help. Anyways, welcome to the forums! http://www.writingforums.com/group.php


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2013)

Right on. I do have the beginnings of my novel, well one of the character outlines. It's a big bullet to bite I want it to be lengthy. But I think there is a block on me posting in the Fiction prose until I meet a certain number of posts elsewhere. I know he could push me through, but as my stubborn nature makes me...how do I put this, not want to swing off of his balls to the next level. I hope that isn't to obscene. Thank you for your response. I am working the gumption up to post my character outlines, but I am very tentative on the measure, so I will probably blame it on the admins for not posting, and lurk in the shadows, until then.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome, Gypsy. Look forward to seeing some of your work and seeing you around the forums. Hope you enjoy it. 

Hope I can assume this thread title refers to Sugar Magnolia? Awesome.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2013)

Dawww well yes I may or may not be known to frequent Deadlot.....oh man this is an impasse, I just got so angry at that admin. Grumble what will I ever do with all these colorful adjectives/verbs/pronouns that I like to spice things up with. Dude, what is with the two headed pic thingy man? Thank you for the warm welcome. Now with a new found gumption I shall subvert this entire forum.....NAMASTE right here, you got that tyrannical admins?


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that you've made ten posts, you've opened the first lock on posting your stuff. You open the second lock by being a member for 72 hours. Sorry, but it's to keep out the riffraff.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2013)

Right on. Will someone please enlighten me how to upload a profile picture?


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 8, 2013)

Go to the top of your page, and click "Settings." Then on the left, "Edit Profile Picture." That is the one that appears on your profile page. To edit your avatar which others will see on your posts, click "Edit Avatar." Hope this helps you.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 8, 2013)

I think brooding is one of the most productive states in which a writer can find themself. That, with a colorful past, talent, and help from Folcro, the darkness of your shadow will spread so quickly and so thickly over your husband that he won't be able to see the paper in front of his face.

I look forward to helping you out. Bring it on.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Pluralize that did it. Yeah, Folcro we got this. I know that a newbie starting out of the gates with a 'novel' is as ridiculous as a first time horse owner purchasing a stallion.  Rejection or failure only gives me more angst. I will post a short story later, the guy says I need to work on my "craft", that I am a great story teller, but as to making sense that the lackadaisical reader, (which most he says are), I suck at.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 8, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> but as to making sense that the lackadaisical reader, (which most he says are), I suck at.



Let your husband keep his "lackadaisical" audience, if that's the kind of fans he likes. You and I have an army of hardcore followers to bring under our dominion.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2013)

That's what I am saying. Now just to get a following that will smash windows, and throw bricks into publisher's cars threatening them to publish us. Forget this online networking, coffee shop meeting stuff he advises me to do.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 8, 2013)

Nah we don't need those jokers either. The age of big house publishing is drawing to a close. They want to pick up our scraps, that's fine, but our priority (once we have our masterpieces polished) must be advertising. Networking really isn't the worst idea. Even a shimmering beacon of art can go ignored. 

But first thing's first--- getting that masterpiece done!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you kindly. What you do recommend for a writing regimen? I have not issue writing frantically, frenzied, and bulldozing through syntax. With that in mind what amount of time or length of words should I need to write in a day, to complete(ish), three chapters. I want this novel to be epic man. I want to echo Dante's angst, Dorthy Day's tainted sainthood, and the some how understandable gibberish of _House of Leaves._


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Gypsy, welcome to WF.


----------

